# 8v timing ?



## Mk2Beastin89 (Jun 12, 2010)

ok so i have a timing light but the engine i have doesnt have the pulley covers,, it was built by the guys at bbm and was in one of their cars,, so it should be timed right,, but it sounds like **** and when i give it gas i hear loud slapping noise in the head ( it has a g-grind cam), it has no power at all!!!
is got a 2.0 aba block an 1.8 digi head,,, any ideas :banghead:


----------



## dagnasty (Jul 5, 2008)

Sounds like piston slap. Is it worse when the engine is cold? oil consumption high. Your mention of lack of power could be caused by reduced compression. Compression test each cylinder might give you a better picture.


----------



## Mk2Beastin89 (Jun 12, 2010)

i just bought the motor with 15K on both ends,

oh and when i give it gas it slappes loud, but when i down shift it doesnt slap:sly:


----------



## dagnasty (Jul 5, 2008)

15K on a rebuilt head and motor? Is the sound worse when the engine is cold or warm. Slap or more of a hollow knock sound? Sound more pronounced under load? I would still check your compression. Autozone and Advance usually have those for tool loan outs.


----------



## Mk2Beastin89 (Jun 12, 2010)

yep on head and block, i timed it today, it stopped pinging, the loud noise i foun was an exhaust leak on the manifold, it is missing bad, i checked the plugs, wires, and distro, but its all good,,, why is it mising?:banghead::banghead:


----------



## dagnasty (Jul 5, 2008)

U running a Knock sensor? If you are using the aba distributors drive gear with the adapter ring without a knock sensor, timing should be around 0 degrees BTDC and use high octane fuel. That should help


----------



## Mk2Beastin89 (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah there is a knock sensor


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

what kind of car/injection is it that you did the motor transplant to was everything plug and play did you delete anything is everything hooked up correctly? how are you setting the timing?


----------



## Mk2Beastin89 (Jun 12, 2010)

im running digi 1...it was digi 2 but i spliced the digi 1 into it......everything is hooked up right....i used a timing light but im pretty sure it was a messed up one and i dont have a tach so i couldnt time it correctly yet


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

what year car is it in what fuse box? by digi 1 do you mean g60 digi? can u take a pic and post it? 

was anything deleted from the engine management system?

does the missing cylinder have gas in it? does it revive spark from the wire swap wires or put a spark plug in the wire? have you tryed changing cap roater plugs or wires?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

my bet would be some serious ping from mis-adjusted timing..


----------



## Mk2Beastin89 (Jun 12, 2010)

mycar is a 89 jetta gl originally with digi 2, the engine i bought is ran with digi 1, which is just the california made digi system,, my car is CE2, nothing was deleted, i changed wires out three times ill try to change distributor but i dont think you can put a mk2 distro on a mk3 bottom end, ill post pics ina little bit, it was pinging but we fixed that.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

the mk2 dizzy wont work. everything is the same besides the actual body of the dizzy. and if its running digi, someone already made a mk2/aba dizzy, or used the adapter bushing.

whats your static timing anyways? i run my GTI at about 24*


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

was there a reason u swapped to digi 1? 

you need an adapter to swap dist's and you must swap the gear or intermediate shaft but if you purchased this engine from BBM with the digi 1 system i would assume u have a early dist already.

was anything deleted from the engine management system?

does the missing cylinder have gas in it? does it receive spark from the wire have you swap wires or put a spark plug in the wire? have you tryed changing cap roater plugs or wires?


----------



## Mk2Beastin89 (Jun 12, 2010)

ill post a video of what it sounds like, i checked if the plugs had spark, they do, i think the exhaust manifold leaks badly because it looked like it was cut in half and welded back together:what:

so im pretty sure i just half to time it to the T but i have to get my tach to work to do so.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

make your tach work run wire from the - side of the coil #15 closest to firewall to behind your fuse block to G1/12 Ignition Coil Pin 1 (all Mk2, most others '90 only), ECU tach signal (all 91+ except Mk2) Tachometer Red/Black (coil) or Green/Black (ECU)


pinout is here very simple
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html


----------



## Mk2Beastin89 (Jun 12, 2010)

did i mention i have a mk3 coil?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

you have a ce2 fuse block and your coil has a black clip under the plug with 2 8mm nuts attach a wire to the - side and run it to the back of g12 on ur fuse box or to the solid/green wire on you gauge cluster. 

:beer:


----------



## Mk2Beastin89 (Jun 12, 2010)

umm theres two green wires :what:


----------



## Mk2Beastin89 (Jun 12, 2010)

i timed it with a timing light that said what rpm i was at,,, 4 cylinder still isnt firing, i switched wires plugs and cap, the guy said the cap and rotor was new but??? could it be the distributor :banghead:


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

Mk2Beastin89 said:


> ill post a video of what it sounds like, i checked if the plugs had spark


So the #4 plug has spark when u pull it out and misfires when u put it back in?? Or doesnt have any spark at all?? If theres no spark at all its got to be the dizzy,somethings blocking the window or not sending the signal to spark. Is the car on timing?? I would put it back to stock settings 6*btdc just to see wut it does. 

Turn motor till #1 piston is all the way up and u see the V pointing to the dot on ur flywheel









align ur cam pulley with dot on inside of cam sprocket with front of vale cover. if u got no dots on ur cam sprocket then remove the valve cover and turn it till the lobes on #1 are both pointing up like bunny ears.









3. Make sure rotor is pointing just an 1/8 to the right of the notch on the dizzy rim. If not loosen it and move it till it is!!


----------



## Mk2Beastin89 (Jun 12, 2010)

it sparked when it was out of the cylinder,but its a weak yellow spark, i set the timing at 6 degrees advanced when i was at 2100 rpm so it should be timed right.


----------



## Mk2Beastin89 (Jun 12, 2010)

[video]http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i125/fastrickygti/?action=view&current=MOV01351.mp4[/video]


----------



## Mk2Beastin89 (Jun 12, 2010)

i let it run for a while, pulled out the spark plug, unplugged the fuel rail and turned it over and no fuel came out, could it be a plugged injetor??????:banghead::banghead:


haha i remember this the fuel rail plug had a cut wire which was to the 4th injector


----------

